

Will Wall Street Quants Corrupt Online Advertising? - seto28
http://allthingsd.com/20110722/will-wall-street-quants-corrupt-online-advertising/

======
bediger
I don't believe this "ex-quant" in the slightest. He's OK on the technical
details, but then right at the end, he doesn't make the connection. So,
there's no cigar smoking arbitrageur doing the financialization of on-line
advertising? I don't think there was one in all the CDO places either - that
was an institutional failure, not an individual failure.

But as a consumer with "AdBlockPlus" turned on, I have to just say, "Rave on,
Brother".

------
sanswork
The cigar smoking man exists. He just doesn't wait a week he dumps it seconds
later.

